# Petzl Grillion = Gri-Gri??



## jeremy11 (Nov 3, 2006)

I was wondering, is the device in the Grillion just a Petzl Gri-Gri (obviously I'm only refering to the main ascender/descender device not the lanyard stuff). Petzl's site didnt say. I'm a rock climber looking into tree climbing for a job or just for kicks. the grigri is not certified as a hands off belay device (but many including myself use it as a lead-solo belay anyway, which is of course hands off) but this appears to be authorized by petzl for hands off. did they just take some grigris and only get a few certified for hands off since its cheaper for them and so they dont have to increase the grigri's already high price?


----------



## jpt (Nov 4, 2006)

the grillion is a modified gri-gri, it has no release lever, and it has a fixing screw to keep it closed, even when there is no biner holding the two halves together. adjusting length is easy, either pull it in or hold the cam down with the thumb to let out slack, just like with a lead climber. it is designed to be used differently, in trees, it is not being loaded dynamically as it would be in rock climbing, catching a fall or what not. so maybe that is how it is okay for hands off. i use one everyday at work, it works like champ, just don't knick the lanyard with a saw, they are expensive to replace.(at least the petzl ones are, but an extra bit of 10 mm static works too).


----------



## bendtrees (Nov 4, 2006)

*GriGri VS Grillon*

Jeremy, first let me say happy crossover. I was in your position several years back and I find treework a terrific compliment to my passion for rock, and vice versa.
-As JPT said, the differences are slight. I assume Petzl put the nubbin type lever release on the Grillon to decrease the likelyhood it might catch up on something and open unintentionally. If you solo with your GriGri I assume you have cut back the release lever for a similar result. The lock screw on the Grillon is in the same place I have seen most friends drill through their GriGri's to fix the device in an upward orientation while soloing. Looking at both devices, the clearances appear identical. But, My Grillon has no spring which opens the cam. My GriGri has a strong spring. Maybe my Grillon is simply worn out through? 
-Like JPT, I use mine daily, and am happy with it. By chance, I am switching out my lanyard with static as he described, but can't tell you how its working yet. Its on my floor in pieces. Cutting through the lanyard and the static, I definitely felt the lanyard (petzl) too be of superior quality.
-As far as $motivations go for petzl, I think the two units are comparable in price once you eliminate the lanyard.
-I dont solo on a GriGri anymore. I switched to a Trango Cinch. But thats another story. Happy to share if your interested


----------



## jmack (Nov 4, 2006)

jeremy11 said:


> I was wondering, is the device in the Grillion just a Petzl Gri-Gri (obviously I'm only refering to the main ascender/descender device not the lanyard stuff). Petzl's site didnt say. I'm a rock climber looking into tree climbing for a job or just for kicks. the grigri is not certified as a hands off belay device (but many including myself use it as a lead-solo belay anyway, which is of course hands off) but this appears to be authorized by petzl for hands off. did they just take some grigris and only get a few certified for hands off since its cheaper for them and so they dont have to increase the grigri's already high price?


if yer gonna do tree work leave yer roc jock sh*t home, let da co. give you da gear. being a jock on the rock allows you to not have to deal with osha or anzi requirements any climbing you do will probally lead to problems fer owners good luck jock keep us posted j


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Nov 4, 2006)

The Grillon is designed as a lanyard friction break for confined acess and tower use. I've used one in the tree and know several other people who do.

I went to a tress hitch several years ago and the Grillon stays in the truck now. The hitch is much more responsive.

The gri gri is designed as a belay device, I've tried it for SRT and it does not work well. I just use it to belay my SRT rope now. Well, I guess I should say i use it 3 or 4 times a year now.

To take Mack's statement a bit further, start tree work as a beginner. You know some knots and have the physique to do well in tree work, but there are a lot of differances. 

While many people do things like jumar and frog ascents with a chest box, that work is for truly large trees. Knowing a bowline, clove, stilson and being able to footlock are soem of the basics. Many people do not footlock, and prefer to use a ladder.

Learn the basics before putting a lot of dough into gear you will not use often in trees or on a rock face.


----------



## treeseer (Nov 4, 2006)

I use my grillion in the tree a lot, despite the response problems jps talked about. It takes just the right amount of squeeze to open the cam and slide without jerking. If you grab the whole thing and squeeze down with the heel of your hand you get better control.

jmack we have a lot to gain by integrating rockclimbing technology into treeclimbing. It is all climbing after all, not a black and white difference.

Polarization paralyzes.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Nov 4, 2006)

treeseer said:


> Polarization paralyzes.



Wow, that coming from a feces throwing left wing radical element! Are you now neutronium?


----------



## jpt (Nov 4, 2006)

Hey Bendtrees, how does the cinch work for soloing? I am about to purchase a silent partner, but it does have it's draw backs as well. Sorry for the hijack. Oh yeah, definitely let your employer give you gear to tear up, leave the nice bits for the rock and ice.


----------



## bendtrees (Nov 4, 2006)

*more sweet rock to tree innovation*



jmack said:


> if yer gonna do tree work leave yer roc jock sh*t home, let da co. give you da gear. being a jock on the rock allows you to not have to deal with osha or anzi requirements any climbing you do will probally lead to problems fer owners good luck jock keep us posted j



Oh jmack, dude, I greatly disagree. I hardly use traditional gear anymore. I use my ice tools and crampons to get up (everyone else spikes anyway). I figure why not have more fun and look cool (nice). When OSHA pulls up I start sneering, cussing, and throwing stuff while yelling "ICE or ROCK!" They don't last long. A chicken sling and wiregate weigh about 1/10th as much as a real lanyard (I'm a lightweight). So far, my only big disappointment is that I keep tearing my yellow and pink lycra pants while dragging brush. I think some cordura reinforcements might solve the problem.

I'll try to send you some pics and win you over bro.:jester:


----------



## treeseer (Nov 4, 2006)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Wow, that coming from a left wing radical element!


 The mob made me do it. :monkey:


> Are you now neutronium?


Is that a radioactive element?:jawdrop: 

So jps, what did you do with your grigri when you went to the tress? I'm not giving mine up now that I've learned how to gradually squeeze it into a smooth-enough release. plus If I pay over a hundred bucks for something I am slow to give up on it and thus admit a mistake. :blush:


----------



## JEff B (Nov 9, 2006)

*worth it?*

whoever has experiance with the grillion lanyard: is it worth the money??? anyone have experiance with the ART lanyard device? both a little high in price for a lanyard unless they are really that smooth


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Nov 9, 2006)

JEff B said:


> whoever has experiance with the grillion lanyard: is it worth the money??? anyone have experiance with the ART lanyard device? both a little high in price for a lanyard unless they are really that smooth


I've used both. Niether are as good as a good hitch and a fair lead.


----------

